# Ergo/bECO on long hikes?



## DebHibb (Mar 31, 2006)

This is a spinoff from the post last week. Those of you that use your Ergo/bECOs or other structured carrier for hiking... How far do you hike? How big is your kiddo? How steep are you climbing?

For reference, I have a 28 lb 19 mo old, a bECO, and I like to hike 2-6 miles on relatively steep terrain (500 to 1000 elevation gain). Anyone else? or would you all use a frame carrier? I have a Kelty, but I don't like it, and I am having trouble stomaching the cost of another framed carrier when I may only get one more season out of it - i.e. DS will be pushing 3 and 40 lbs by next summer. I haven't tried my bECO on any 'big' hikes. I think I'm 'afraid' to try it to be honest. Thanks!!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

We're hikers, and I have a frame pack, an Ergo and a Beco. I primarily use the Ergo when we hike since I find it much more comfy (DD is 26 months and 25 lbs) and easier to tote around when DD is walking.

The one reason I'd use a frame pack is if it will be hot or if you sweat a lot, since the frame holds the babe away from your body. When we hike during the summer with the Ergo, I always carry DD since she's soaked after being on DH's back for a while (he's in good shape--I guess it just gets too hot on his back).


----------



## DebHibb (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks. My main concern is the sweat factor - I sweat a LOT! Most of our hiking is in warm weather (60+). Also, I like that he has a better view in the frame carrier. Problem is I can't seem to find a carrier I like.







: I think I've been spoiled by the comfort of my bECO.


----------



## nevernever (Apr 19, 2006)

Not sure how valid my answer is, but I first want to say that it is nice to see another bECO user! They don't seem that popular with MDC'ers. That said, I do fairly minimal "hiking" (I live in Iowa which is flat flat flat) but I did walk 20990 steps today, and I would say that about 12000 were with my 9 mo 23 lb DS in the bECO. I love my bECO!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

There are definitely some much nicer frame backpacks out there if you want to go that route. Although I like the lower center of gravity with the Ergo type carrier, I hear you on the sweating part as I too sweat a lot!

I did a lot of research with ds before buying a frame carrier; unfortunately that was several years ago and I don't have all the bookmarks any more. I bought a Vaude Swing for him that we really liked a lot. There are British and Australian websites that appear to have much better frame backpack options than the ones you see on American sites.


----------

